# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Zητείται μεταχειρισμένο Μικροσκόπιο-Στερεοσκόπιο

## Sakan89

Ψάχνω μεταχειρισμένο μικροσκόπιο-στερεοσκόπιο  με μεγέθυνση  10Χ ή 20Χ . Τα χρήματα που μπορώ να δώσω είναι μέχρι 100 ευρώ. Αν κάποιος έχει κάποιο σε αυτά τα λεφτά ας μου στείλει ένα μήνυμα.

----------

